# Any motor racing diorama



## Zonic2001 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking for ideas to show my plastic models of motoGP and racing cars. I searched in here for motor racing dioramas and can't find any. I'm looking for dios that show track side scenes, racing garages (not gas stations), etc. Can anyone help? Thanks in anticipation of your replies.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Zonic,
I recently posted a photo and CAD drawing of a diorama I have gathered the 34 kits required to build it with and most of the figures. It is the 2001 Subaru World Rally Team service stop during the 2001 Rally San Remo in Italy. One of the few times they entered four cars. This will feature Arai's car being repaired, hood up, after his "shunt".

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44885

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44886

Finished size will be in two parts, a little over 6 feet by 6 feet.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Check out our diecast customs board. Some good stuff there.


----------

